# [Cle USB] MEM UP impossible à monter

## BENJI

Bonjour,

J'essaye de monter une clé USB d'1 Go sur ma gentoo mais c'est pas brillant.

Cette clé se monte sous XP sans aucun soucis et lance une fenêtre flash.

Sous gentoo je peux monter /dev/sda1 mais celle-ci fais ne fais pas 1 Go mais environ 4 Mo.

Sur cette partition il y a quelques fichiers dont un "autoruns".

J'en ai donc déduit que sda1 était un genre de mbr (le type de partition lu par fdisk est fat12) qui doit donner accès à une autre partition (sda2 ou peut-être sdb1 je ne sais pas fdisk ne voit ni l'une ni l'autre).

Le problème c'est qu'avec fdisk je n'arrive pas à voir la seconde partition.

Mon but est donc de standardiser cette clé et de pouvoir l'utiliser quelque soit l'OS (XP ou linux).

Pouvez-vous me guider dans la marche à suivre car visiblement un simple formatage en fat32 ne suffira pas ?

Merci d'avance.Last edited by BENJI on Fri Jan 26, 2007 8:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> visiblement un simple formatage en fat32 ne suffira pas

 

Essaie avant d'être aussi affirmatif...  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ta clé USB doit être une clé avecc la technologie U3.

Au bureau, ma clé sandisk de 2 Gig U3 crée 2 partitions sur mon XP.

Une pour le system et l'autre pour les données.

Me semble que j'ai déjà essayé ma Clé dans kde et tout fonctionnait #1 du premier coup.

Qu'est-ce que ça fait dans dmesg quand tu insère la clé ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut ta clé ne serait pas de marque extension dés fois ???

J'ai fait un post récent sur un problème de compatibilité:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-532800.html

Cette clé (bien que spécifié compatible linux et mac) ne marchait que sous windows, ni linux ni un mac (j'ai pu essayer depuis) ne la voyait

----------

## BENJI

Bonjour et merci pour les réponses.

J'ai regardé ton post et j'ai les mêmes symtômes on dirait.

Ce n'est pas ma clé donc je ne connais pas la marque mais dessus il y a un gros logo avec un E majuscule.

E comme "extension" peut-être.

Sous XP la clé monte deux partitions :

 - un "runner" avec un icône de CDROM

 - un icône disque amovible de 1 go

J'ai booter sur un DVD live gentoo 2006.0 (j'ai que ça sous la main) :

Voici les log à l'introduction de la clé :

```

Jan 24 09:23:43 livecd Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

Jan 24 09:23:43 livecd Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Jan 24 09:23:43 livecd sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x caddy

Jan 24 09:23:43 livecd sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Jan 24 09:23:43 livecd usb-storage: device scan complete

Jan 24 09:23:43 livecd scsi.agent[3865]: cdrom at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0

Jan 24 09:23:44 livecd usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 10

Jan 24 09:23:44 livecd 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan 24 09:23:44 livecd 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan 24 09:23:44 livecd 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan 24 09:23:44 livecd 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan 24 09:23:44 livecd 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan 24 09:23:44 livecd 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan 24 09:23:46 livecd usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

Jan 24 09:23:47 livecd scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jan 24 09:23:47 livecd usb-storage: device found at 11

Jan 24 09:23:47 livecd usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jan 24 09:23:52 livecd Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

Jan 24 09:23:52 livecd Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Jan 24 09:23:52 livecd SCSI device sda: 9216 512-byte hdwr sectors (5 MB)

Jan 24 09:23:52 livecd sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 24 09:23:52 livecd SCSI device sda: 9216 512-byte hdwr sectors (5 MB)

Jan 24 09:23:52 livecd sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 24 09:23:52 livecd sda: sda1

Jan 24 09:23:52 livecd sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Jan 24 09:23:52 livecd usb-storage: device scan complete

Jan 24 09:23:53 livecd scsi.agent[4034]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:0

```

voici le résultat de fdisk -l

```

Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 5168 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        2709    20480008+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            2710        5167    18582480    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5            2710        5167    18582448+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdb: 261 MB, 261881856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 31 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1          30      240943+   b  W95 FAT32

Disk /dev/sda: 4 MB, 4718592 bytes

2 heads, 32 sectors/track, 144 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 64 * 512 = 32768 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         144        4592    1  FAT12

```

sdb1 était une autre clé sur laquelle je sauvais les messages.

Voici le résultat de la commande lspci -v | grep -i usb

```

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

On apprend pas grand chose de plus avec le dmesg

```
 

Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x caddy

sr 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 10

 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 11

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 9216 512-byte hdwr sectors (5 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 9216 512-byte hdwr sectors (5 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

Voilà la première partition (sda1) est vu comme un cd-rom que se soit sous XP comme sous linux.

Je tenterai bien la manip d'un 

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512
```

 mais c'est un peu ça passe ou ça casse et comme ce n'est pas ma clé... j'aimerai avoir un avis avant de me mettre un deuxième problème sur le dos.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

----------

## yoyo

Est-ce que tu pourrais lister les contenus de /dev/sda1 et /dev/sr0 ?

Que renvoie la commande "zgrep LUN /proc/config.gz" ?

Et pour en revenir à la "technologie" U3, d'après wikipedia, il existe un utilitaire (windows) pour la désintaller : http://u3.com/uninstall/. Mais bon, avant d'en arriver là il faudrait explorer d'autres pistes, surtout si d2_racing a fait fonctionner ce genre de media.

Enjoy !

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que tu pourrais lister les contenus de /dev/sda1 et /dev/sr0 ? 

 

En faisant ça tu veux dire ?

```
ls /dev/sda1

ls /dev/sr0

```

----------

## yoyo

Non, excuse-moi, je me suis mal exprimé. Monte ces deux devices et liste leur contenu.

----------

## BENJI

Ok pour sda1 je ne vais pas avoir de problème mais pour sr0 je ne connais pas le type de fichier.

De plus si je compare avec ce que je vois sous XP le contenu de sda1 sera le même que sr0.

C'est la partir vue comme un cd-rom de 4 Mo.

Qu'en penses-tu ?

----------

## yoyo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Ok pour sda1 je ne vais pas avoir de problème mais pour sr0 je ne connais pas le type de fichier.

 Essaie en ne précisant rien pour voir s'il trouve le bon de lui-même. Si ça n'est pas le cas, essaie avec les fs courants our les clé usb (fat, vfat et aussi celui pour les cdroms)

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> De plus si je compare avec ce que je vois sous XP le contenu de sda1 sera le même que sr0.

 Ben c'est justement ce dont je voudrai m'assurer :qui contient quoi ?? Fait cette manip en ayant copié quelques fichiers sur ta clé depuis windows.

----------

## BENJI

Résultat :

sous sda1

```

total 1420

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root      28 Mar 20  2005 Autorun.inf

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1053982 May 20  2005 ReadMe.exe

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  191488 Mar  9  2005 ReadMe.fla

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   50458 Mar  9  2005 ReadMe.swf

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  151552 Mar 16  2005 UDPv255.exe

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    2048 Oct 31  2005 fscommand

```

Ce qui veut dire que j'ai l'impression que cette clé est vue comme un CD-RW au format UDP non ?

Sinon sous linux je ne peux pas monter sr0 y a rien à faire : j'ai essayé sans type, vfat, fat, iso9660, ntfs, ext2, ext3...

Sous XP le type s'appelle "CDFS" mais j'en ai jamais entendu parler...

Une idée ?

----------

## BENJI

Petite info je viens de trouver la référence de la clé

http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/177090/art/memup/cle-usb-movin-drive-ii-1.html

http://www.memup.com/produits.asp?p=6

Fallait pas lire un "E" mais un "M"...

----------

## jerep6

Le formatage à été proposé, ça à l'air d'être une bonne idée. Tu fusionnes les deux partitions de ta clé et le tour est joué. Je ne pense pas que l'autorun de ta clé te sois très utile n'est ce pas?

A priori, il faudra faire le formatage depuis Microsoft Windows Xp. Mais avec quel logiciel? Le truc intégré à windows, partition magic ...? A toi de le trouver ^^.

----------

## BENJI

Le formatage sous XP il va falloir oublié.

La partition est vue comme un cdrom et ce cher ouinouin ne propose pas le formatage de cdrom.

La partition de 1Go est formatable mais ça ne résoudra pas mon problème en plus c'est déjà de la fat.

Du coup je m'interroge, pourqoi sous linux fdisk ne voit pas cette deuxième partition ?

Comme dit plus haut la commande 

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512
```

Me fait un peu peur car si physiquement il y a bien deux disques indépendants sur cette clé et non un disque avec deux partitions... je risque ensuite de ne même plus pourvoir l'utiliser sous XP et là la personne qui m'a passé cette clé va me haïr.

Avez-vous une solution de backup avant que je commence les travaux de démolition ?

----------

## theturtle123

pour faire un backup de la clé, tu peux utiliser dd comme dans ton exemple, mais dans l'autre sens   :Wink: 

si tu fais un cfdisk /dev/sda, ça donne quoi ? Tu ne peux pas supprimer directement les partitions et en recréér

une nouvelle en FAT32 ?

----------

## BENJI

Voilà ce que je viens de faire :

```
dd if=/dev/sdb of=/usb1/CLEUSB.dd
```

 pour faire un backup

```
fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sdb: 4 MB, 4718592 bytes 

2 heads, 32 sectors/track, 144 cylinders 

Units = cylinders of 64 * 512 = 32768 bytes 

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System 

/dev/sdb1   *           1         144        4592    1  FAT12 
```

```
fdisk /dev/sdb
```

p (pour afficher les partitions)

une seule partition d'affichée

d pour l'effacer

n pour une nouvelle

t pour changer le flag dans la liste (L) j'ai choisi "c" pour fat32.

w pour écrire et quitter.

aussitôt sortit de fdisk je retente un 

```
fdisk -l 
```

réponse 

```
Disk /dev/sda: 4 MB, 4718592 bytes 

2 heads, 32 sectors/track, 144 cylinders 

Units = cylinders of 64 * 512 = 32768 bytes 

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System 

/dev/sdb1   *           1         144        4592    1  FAT12 
```

Ce qui veut dire que tout ce que j'ai fait avant n'a servit à rien... comme s'il y avait une protection contre l'écriture pourtant j'ai regardé la clé il n'y a pas de clapet ou petit bouton.

Je tente tout de même un

```
mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
```

message d'erreur "file system too large".

(comment on fait d'ailleur pour récupérer que le message d'erreur j'ai essayé 2&1> mais ça n'a pas fonctionné)

Sinon yoyo m'avait demandé le résultat

zgrep LUN /proc/config.gz (je rapelle que je boot sur un dvd gentoo 2006.0)

```
# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

```

----------

## yoyo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Et pour en revenir à la "technologie" U3, d'après wikipedia, il existe un utilitaire (windows) pour la désintaller : http://u3.com/uninstall/. Mais bon, avant d'en arriver là il faudrait explorer d'autres pistes, surtout si d2_racing a fait fonctionner ce genre de media.

 Tu as essayé cette méthode de "désinstallation" avant de faire tes manips ??

----------

## BENJI

J'ai téléchargé le fichier u3 uninstall.exe mais je n'ai pas essayé encore car j'ai pas un lanchPad qui se lance comme décrit dans le wiki. Donc je ne suis pas certain que cette clé soit concernée par cette techno.

Le lanchpad n'est pas obligatoire tu vas me dire...

Toutefois sur le site de mem up (voir plus haut pour le lien) j'ai rien trouvé qui parle de cette techno pour la clé.

Donc j'explore toutes les autres possibilités avant celle là.

----------

## BENJI

Je suis à cours d'idée là !

----------

## BENJI

Ce matin j'ai booté sur un liveCD aurox.

Ma clé a pu être montée.

J'ai pu donc m'apercevoir que le disque /dev/sda est protègé en écriture mais il n'y a pas d'ergo ou autre sur la clé qui permette de la faire sauter.

Le second disque /dev/sdb a pu être monté sans problème.

Donc avec une Aurox ça marche et pas avec une autre distribution linux.

Comment je peux savoir à quoi tiens cette différence.

Qu'est-ce qui va faire que sur Aurox ça marchera et pas sur une autre distribution ?

Il est clair qu'il manque quelque chose.

Je veux savoir quoi.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

----------

## cylgalad

Au hasard, ajoute :

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y
```

dans ton /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## _droop_

Regarde quels sont les modules utilisés sur Aurox (lsmod) et s'il y a des messages intéressant dans dmesg...

----------

## BENJI

Bonjour j'ai fait de mon mieux,

J'ai booté sur le cd puis j'ai récupérer dmesg et lsmod.

Ensuite j'ai branché la clé et j'ai récupéré dmesg et lsmod de nouveau.

Comme je ne sais pas ce que c'est qu'une info intéressante j'ai tout mis   :Confused: 

Sur vos indications je pourrais effacer plus tard ce qui est superflu.

```
bash-3.00# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.14-11.1.aur.2 (kkozimor@p4.aurox.org) (gcc version 4.0.2 20051125 (Red Hat 4.0.2-8)) #1 Tue Jan 31 12:05:23 CET 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f7d0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7d0000 - 000000001f7efc00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7efc00 - 000000001f7fb000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7fb000 - 000000001f800000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec02000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed9b000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

503MB LOWMEM available.

Using x86 segment limits to approximate NX protection

On node 0 totalpages: 128976

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 124880 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 HP                                    ) @ 0x000fe270

ACPI: RSDT (v001 HP     099C     0x21110520 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x1f7efc84

ACPI: FADT (v002 HP     099C     0x00000002 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x1f7efc00

ACPI: MADT (v001 HP     099C     0x00000001 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x1f7efcb8

ACPI: MCFG (v001 HP     099C     0x00000001 HP   0x00000001) @ 0x1f7efd14

ACPI: SSDT (v001 HP       HPQPpc 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1f7f7aa8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 HP       DAU00  0x00010000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1f800000:c0800000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk_size=100000 initrd=initrd.img selinux=0 acpi=on noapm en vga=792 xreplace BOOT_IMAGE=vmlinuz

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c03fa000 soft=c03f9000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1733.900 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 505116k/515904k available (2108k kernel code, 10120k reserved, 737k data, 172k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3472.28 BogoMIPS (lpj=6944576)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

SELinux:  Disabled at boot.

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9f3ff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz stepping 08

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c00)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 2240k freed

HP Laptop series board detected. Selecting BIOS-method for reboots.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0322, last bus=16

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050916

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C002] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.C002] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C068._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [C004] (gpe 16)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1A6] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1AE] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1B5] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1C5] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C0CC._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0D8] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0D9] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0DA] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0DB] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0EE] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0EF] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0F0] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0F1] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Power Resource [C244] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C245] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C246] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C247] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.0

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:06.0

  IO window: 00003000-000030ff

  IO window: 00003400-000034ff

  PREFETCH window: 20000000-21ffffff

  MEM window: 24000000-25ffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:06.1

  IO window: 00003800-000038ff

  IO window: 00003c00-00003cff

  PREFETCH window: 22000000-23ffffff

  MEM window: 26000000-27ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: d0000000-d03fffff

  PREFETCH window: 20000000-23ffffff

PCI: Device 0000:00:1c.0 not available because of resource collisions

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0DA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> Link [C0DA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0DB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.1[B] -> Link [C0DB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

apm: BIOS not found.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1169821240.032:1): initialized

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Initializing Cryptographic API

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

PCI: Device 0000:00:1c.0 not available because of resource collisions

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xe0080000, using 6144k, total 7872k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

vesafb: Mode is VGA compatible

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Fan [C248] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C249] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C24A] (off)

ACPI: Fan [C24B] (off)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [C000] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (53 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ2] (43 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (28 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ4] (64 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C1C2,PNP0f13:C1C3] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 32 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0F0] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> Link [C0F0] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1e.3 disabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 100000K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0D8] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [C0D8] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x2580-0x2587, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MHV2040AH, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD DRIVE GCC-4244N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 >

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: md driver 0.90.2 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 3.39

NET: Registered protocol family 2

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 327680 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Suspend2 Core.

Suspend2 Compression Driver loading.

Suspend2 Encryption Driver loading.

Suspend2 Swap Writer loading.

ACPI wakeup devices:

C068 C0BB C0C2 C0C3 C0C4 C0C5 C0CC C1CD

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Suspend2 2.2-rc15: You need to use a resume2= command line parameter to tell Suspend2 where to look for an image.

Suspend2 2.2-rc15: Resume2 parameter is empty. Suspending will be disabled.

Suspend2 2.2-rc15: Missing or invalid storage location (resume2= parameter). Please correct and rerun lilo (or equivalent) before suspending.

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 331k

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

SCSI subsystem initialized

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0F1] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [C0F1] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00002000

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0D9] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [C0D9] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0x00002020

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [C0DA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0x00002040

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> Link [C0DB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x00002060

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> Link [C0F1] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xd0580000

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/W MODULE].

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hda.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda.

FAT: invalid media value (0xb9)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda.

NTFS-fs warning (device hda): is_boot_sector_ntfs(): Invalid boot sector checksum.

NTFS-fs error (device hda): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

NTFS-fs error (device hda): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

NTFS-fs error (device hda): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

ReiserFS: hda: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

NTFS volume version 3.1.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=66, limit=2

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hda2, iso_blknum=16, block=32

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT2-fs: unable to read superblock

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=4, limit=2

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda2.

NTFS-fs error (device hda2): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

NTFS-fs error (device hda2): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

NTFS-fs error (device hda2): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=18, limit=2

ReiserFS: hda2: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hda2, block 8, size 1024)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=0, want=130, limit=2

ReiserFS: hda2: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hda2, block 64, size 1024)

ReiserFS: hda2: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda2

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Squashfs 2.2-r2 (released 2005/09/08) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

Registering unionfs 1.0.14

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

tg3.c:v3.42 (Oct 3, 2005)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0e.0[A] -> Link [C0D8] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95705A50) rev 3003 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:15:60:bb:f5:92

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[763f0000]

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.0

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0EF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [C0EF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> Link [C0EF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 55504 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> Link [C0F0] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.3 to 64

hw_random: RNG not detected

shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:\_SB_.C002 evaluate _BBN fail=0x5

shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> Link [C0DA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:06.0 [103c:099c]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:06.0, mfunc 0x01aa1b22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00f8, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x3000 - 0x3fff

cs: IO port probe 0x3000-0x3fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0000000 - 0xd03fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.1[B] -> Link [C0DB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:06.1 [103c:099c]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:06.1, mfunc 0x01aa1b22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00f8, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x3000 - 0x3fff

cs: IO port probe 0x3000-0x3fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0000000 - 0xd03fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x20000000 - 0x23ffffff

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.2[C] -> Link [C0F0] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d0003000-d00037ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[718b500029811ba6]

ACPI: AC Adapter [C172] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C174] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C173] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [C1E8]

ACPI: Lid Switch [C1E9]

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

ACPI: Video Device [C055] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda1.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda5.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hda5.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Trying to free free DMA1

pnp: Device 00:04 disabled.

i8xx TCO timer: heartbeat value must be 2<heartbeat<39, using 30

i8xx TCO timer: initialized (0x1060). heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

hw_random: RNG not detected

shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:\_SB_.C002 evaluate _BBN fail=0x5

shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x5

i2c /dev entries driver

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c0384fe0(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth1 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [C0D8] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x10000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x400000

[drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 0:

mtrr: base(0xc0020000) is not aligned on a size(0x300000) boundary

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x10000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x400000

usb 5-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB Flash Disk    Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

ready

SCSI device sda: 511488 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 511488 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

 :Exclamation:  Attention sda est ici la clé que j'ai utilisé pour récupérer les messages, elle n'a rien à voir avec celle que j'essaye de faire fonctionner

```
bash-3.00# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   19200  1

drm                    71572  2 i915

ipv6                  249824  10

i2c_dev                 9856  0

i2c_core               22016  1 i2c_dev

i8xx_tco                7460  0

nls_iso8859_15          4736  2

nls_utf8                2176  0

msdos                   9600  0

dm_mod                 57116  0

video                  16132  0

button                  6672  0

battery                 9476  0

ac                      4868  0

ohci1394               35528  0

ieee1394              297560  1 ohci1394

yenta_socket           25740  0

rsrc_nonstatic         13312  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            41248  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

snd_intel8x0m          17732  0

snd_intel8x0           32864  0

snd_ac97_codec         88572  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2432  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_dummy           3716  0

snd_seq_oss            31744  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7040  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49552  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8844  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            50480  0

snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                87428  4 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              24964  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    54372  10 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               9696  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10632  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ipw2200                72008  0

ieee80211              22728  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         5636  1 ieee80211

tg3                    97028  0

unionfs                76412  1

squashfs               32436  1

reiserfs              260084  0

ntfs                  195984  2

ext3                  129928  0

jbd                    57748  1 ext3

vfat                   12928  1

fat                    50972  2 msdos,vfat

usb_storage            73928  1

ehci_hcd               34060  0

ohci_hcd               22304  0

uhci_hcd               32144  0

sd_mod                 18688  2

sr_mod                 17700  0

scsi_mod              135848  3 usb_storage,sd_mod,sr_mod

loop                   16392  2
```

 :Arrow:  puis j'ai mis la clé

```
usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/0x caddy

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 1949696 512-byte hdwr sectors (998 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 1949696 512-byte hdwr sectors (998 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 1

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 4

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

scsi1 (0:0): rejecting I/O to dead device

usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 9216 512-byte hdwr sectors (5 MB)

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 9216 512-byte hdwr sectors (5 MB)

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK Pro      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdc: 1949696 512-byte hdwr sectors (998 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 1949696 512-byte hdwr sectors (998 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

Attached scsi removable disk sdc at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 1

usb-storage: device scan complet
```

et enfin

```
bash-3.00# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   19200  1

drm                    71572  2 i915

ipv6                  249824  10

i2c_dev                 9856  0

i2c_core               22016  1 i2c_dev

i8xx_tco                7460  0

nls_iso8859_15          4736  2

nls_utf8                2176  0

msdos                   9600  0

dm_mod                 57116  0

video                  16132  0

button                  6672  0

battery                 9476  0

ac                      4868  0

ohci1394               35528  0

ieee1394              297560  1 ohci1394

yenta_socket           25740  0

rsrc_nonstatic         13312  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            41248  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

snd_intel8x0m          17732  0

snd_intel8x0           32864  0

snd_ac97_codec         88572  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2432  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_dummy           3716  0

snd_seq_oss            31744  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7040  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49552  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8844  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            50480  0

snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                87428  4 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              24964  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    54372  10 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               9696  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10632  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ipw2200                72008  0

ieee80211              22728  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         5636  1 ieee80211

tg3                    97028  0

unionfs                76412  1

squashfs               32436  1

reiserfs              260084  0

ntfs                  195984  2

ext3                  129928  0

jbd                    57748  1 ext3

vfat                   12928  1

fat                    50972  2 msdos,vfat

usb_storage            73928  1

ehci_hcd               34060  0

ohci_hcd               22304  0

uhci_hcd               32144  0

sd_mod                 18688  2

sr_mod                 17700  0

scsi_mod              135848  3 usb_storage,sd_mod,sr_mod

loop                   16392  2
```

 :Question:  autre question  *Quote:*   

> Au hasard, ajoute : 
> 
> Code: 
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y 
> ...

  ça veut dire qu'il faut que je recompile le noyau ensuite ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## Magic Banana

Oui.  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Bon, j'ai fait des tests avec ma Clé USB, c'Est une Sandisk Titanium 2Gig avec technologie U3.

Dans Windows XP, j'ai 2 drives, soit le E: pour le system qui contient U3Lunch.exe et F: qui contient Documents.

De mon côté sous Gentoo, il monte la clé sur /dev/sdb1,car je suis en S-ATA, donc mon SDA est occupé.

Et dans KDE, ma clé se mount automatiquement et je me ramasse avec 2 répertoires, soit system et documents.

Donc ma clé fonctionne #1 même sous Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour l'info,

As-tu la possibilité d'effectuer le même test en bootant cette fois-ci sur un liveCD gentoo ?

Si tu n'y parviens pas peut-être arriveras-tu à me dire ce qui manque pour que ça marche.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Je reprend ce post car j'ai quelques nouvelles informations.

Ma clé n'est pas une clé technologie U3, le programme de désinstallation U3 me l'a confirmé.

Un boot sous Aurox reconnait cette clé mais un fdisk pour changer les partitions n'y fait rien.

Autre tentative :

```

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda

me renvoie :

dd:écriture vers `/dev/sda`:Aucun espace disponible sur le périphérique

```

sur sdb aucun problème.

A moins que cette clé soit enfait composée de deux disques distincts dont l'un serait protégé en écriture... je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne peux pas la formater comme je le souhaite.

Si vous avez plus d'idée.

Rq : il n'y a pas d'ergo sur cet clé.

Le modèle est le suivant : http://www.memup.com/produits.asp?p=6

A+ merci d'avance.

----------

## anigel

Bonjour à tous,

Je confirme à 100% tout ce que dit BENJI : j'ai eu entre les mains le même type de clef, de la même marque, pour un problème identique. J'ai passé quasiment une journée entière dessus, avant d'en arriver à la conclusion que cette clef doit disposer d'un dispositif qui empêche "matériellement" de l'utiliser correctement sous Linux (genre une puce dédiée, uniquement là pour emmerder les admins  :Wink: ).

N'ayant pas envie de me consacrer plus à ce problème, j'ai opté pour un blacklist pur et simple de cette marque.

Désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider davantage,

----------

## BENJI

Comme certaine distribution arrive à monter cette clé tout n'est pas perdu non plus.

Il faut simplement que je parvienne à savoir ce qui manque au noyau ou au système pour pouvoir la monter à coup sûr.

J'ai dans l'idée ensuite d'en faire une clé bootable par la suite avec une gentoo dessus.

Une idée par où commencer.

A+

----------

## d2_racing

C'est peut-être stupide, mais je ferais un test avec genkernel, car peut-être que si c'est vraiment un setting dans le noyau, au moins tu vas avoir la preuve.

----------

